# RCI and Sands of Kahana



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 16, 2012)

I own at the Sands of Kahana and belong to II.  I see them listed in the RCI book and have read a couple of posts abt SOK points sightings.

I'm wondering if RCI is also handling SOK weeks and if so, how many TPU's would I get for the Sands (3 BR) for trading purposes.

Also, I'm wondering about what would be involved to join RCI weeks or points?  Do I have the option of doing either or both?   If I registered for points, how many points would I get for a 3 BR SOK worth in RCI?   

If I'm using poor terminology, please bear with me as I don't know anything abt RCI.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 18, 2012)

*SOK and RCI?*

Is there anyone on TUG that owns at the Sands (SOK) and is associated with RCI - - either points or weeks?

Or how about the Gardens of Maui, Kahana Beach, Kahana Falls or other con solidated run resort and associated with RCI?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 18, 2012)

Saw your post while on Kauai, but I was busy on Kauai, so I didn't post as much while there.  I have posted about this new sales tactic before, but I couldn't find my other posts, so I am going to repeat myself, I am afraid.  

Here is the deal with Consolidated and their new product with the new website: www.somerpointeresorts.com

Despicable new product Consolidated is pushing: RCI Points.  They started a new company, because as you know Consolidated as a developer went bankrupt.  So we think we are safe from the crap that is developer sales, but not even close.  The "concierge" at the various resorts is pushing the conversion of the Maui resorts into points.  

Well, the exchange rate to get into the resorts is not great for owners.  If you can exchange into Sands of Kahana 2 bedroom or 3 bedroom units for around 100K-120K points, then it is very likely that is all you will get for your week in RCI Points.  The cost of those points for a 1 bedroom in MF's alone would be .015 each, at MINIMUM.  Well, the TUG mantra is, "Stay under 1 cent per point,"  So here you are at 1 1/2 times that.  

No, you cannot get RCI Points without paying the developer big bucks for the privilege.  I am sure it was attractive to RCI because they wanted Maui weeks badly.  None of the RCI resorts with a lot of 2 bedrooms in the Lahaina area, and they probably have way more requests than RCI could satisfy.  So this seemed a good route for RCI.  Consolidated wanted to be in business again, so they are pushing new sales and conversion sales. 

There are magnets on the refrigerators at Hono Koa talking up Kainoa Properties (maybe that isn't right?).  Anyways, that would be the same garbage as Somer Pointe Resorts.  

That is all I know.  Love Sands of Kahana but not keeping it because we bought a second week at our favorite resort, Hono Koa (oceanfront every year for us).


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Aug 19, 2012)

*Thanks for the feedback RickandCindy*

Thanks for the feedback.

I don't think that I'm going to pursue converting to points.  I agree that the cost per point is high and the upfront cost of conversion is too high.  

I saw in an old RCI directory that SOK was listed. This was well before the Sommerpointe RCI point thing.  That has puzzled me as I thought that SOK was an exclusive II resort.  I've seen SOK units show up on the extra-vacations section of RCI but I don't ever recall seeing anything other than 1 BR units.  So maybe this was just excess inventory that the SOK was renting out through RCI.  

So I think that I'm going to contact RCI to see if it is possible to join as a weeks owner.  I'm not sure if I want to have two membership fees, but may at least check into it to see if it might be a possibility. I've heard people say, who own Hawaiian TS, that with the new RCI system and the TPU's that you get, that you can make some good trades (like 2 weeks for one deposited).  I'm wondering if there are any SOK (or The Gardens of West Maui, Kahana Beach, Kahana Villas, HonoKoa, Maui beach, Maui Banyan, and Kona Islander), weeks owners who are in RCI.

Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2012)

I can always tell you what your SOK would be worth deposited into RCI.  But you would first need to know if you can deposit your chosen week, or if you have to take whatever week Consolidated assigns to your deposit.  

I would never deposit a SOK week into RCI or anywhere, because I know how much the fees are.


----------



## Harmina (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Kahana Falls & TPU's with RCI*

We are owners of a one bedroom lock -off at KF's...we split bank our weeks with RCI & received 96 TPU's...lots of great trades for us with this unit.


----------



## SupaBad (Sep 5, 2012)

@GNorth, thanks for your expertise in these posts.

I recently became the owner of a Time Share in Maui and am scratching my head wether to go with II or RCI. I understand that RCI goes on a point value system and has many resorts to chose from and II is a week to week system with high end properties. 

Do you know that the point value of the Sands of Kahana in Maui (deposit ok) is (1 week/1BR)? Also, which would you recommend I go with and is the exchange costs & memberships worth it. My travel perference is international. 

Thank you for any advice you can provide.


----------



## gnorth16 (Sep 6, 2012)

SupaBad, check your PM.

I think most would agree that Hawaii is not the best for exchanging b/c the higher MF and add the exchange fees, mainland TS's may be better.  If you already own and are picking between RCI and II, I would choose RCI, because of the TPU's of 33 (I checked 12 different weeks and they were all 33 TPU).  

I would ask other SOK owners about their trades in II and if they are happy.  II will get you one week with a 1BR deposit (maybe an AC as well) but 33 TPU could get you two weeks via exchange, depending when and where you want to go.

I am happy with RCI right now, only because my total cost of exchanges is low.  II has been great with the Marriott,Starwood and Hyatt exchanges all of which were from the sightings board.


----------



## BevL (Sep 6, 2012)

gnorth16 said:


> SupaBad, check your PM.
> 
> I think most would agree that Hawaii is not the best for exchanging b/c the higher MF and add the exchange fees, mainland TS's may be better.  If you already own and are picking between RCI and II, I would choose RCI, because of the TPU's of 33 (I checked 12 different weeks and they were all 33 TPU).
> 
> ...



If TPUs are 33 and your maintenance fees are north of 1K, that's not a very good ratio.  I understand it's a hassle, but have you thought about renting out your week and renting where you want to go?


----------

